# Another stuck Moen Cartridge (1222)



## Pro_StreetX275 (Feb 17, 2012)

Good morning all... I spoke to the gentleman at Home Depot about my shower issue(no hot water) and he said its probaby the Moen cartridge... So I purchased the Moen 1222 Cartridge and the core puller tool... He mentioned that it should take around 20 mins to complete... I got everything apart without a hitch... when it came time to remove the cartridge by turning it clockwise 45 degrees to unlock it, it seemed hard... so I called the store back and he said it can take quite a lot of force to loosen it... So I ended up breaking the tabs off on the old cartridge... So I called him back and he said to saw about 1/2 inch off the rod(that turns the water on/off) so I could get easier access with pliers and its still not working... I uploaded a picture to show what I am talking about... am I doomed or is there a fix I can do to get this thing out? Thanks... I am a pretty good mechanic (cars and trucks) but this is my first attempt at plumbing


----------



## itiswhatitis1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Did you pull the clip out at the top. Pic look like it still in. There is clip that hold the cartilage in.  Pull in out and it should come. Mite need the tool to brake it lose


----------



## Pro_StreetX275 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply... If this is the clip you were talking about, I have already removed it...


----------



## doctorleaky (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi, I don't know if you've solved this yet, but I just did the same thing Friday night.
After a couple hours of pulling (with the Moen tool), twisting, squirting vinegar and Liquid Wrench into the cartridge, miraculously the thing came out.  One of the rubber pieces on the side was stuck to the pipe.  These things are a real bugger.  Sheer force is the only thing that will get this $%^#@$ out.  Good luck!


----------

